# Powelson Wildlife Area Question?



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I live pretty close to Powelson WA north of Zanesville. I've been doing some scouting, nice place, I've seen plenty of deer signs. Does anyone know if it gets that much pressure during bow season? Thanks, Wally


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

WallyGator said:


> I live pretty close to Powelson WA north of Zanesville. I've been doing some scouting, nice place, I've seen plenty of deer signs. Does anyone know if it gets that much pressure during bow season? Thanks, Wally



I'd say moderate in some places - just based on the amount of cars you can see parked on the roads.


----------

